# Downloading Threads



## Prufrock (Dec 8, 2008)

Sorry for my lack of web-savvy, but is it possible to download certain threads to your own computer? I've come across some wonderful discussions, especially from before I joined the board, that I would love to save to be able to go through them more carefully some time.


----------



## fredtgreco (Dec 8, 2008)

Paul,

The best way is to use the "Thread Tools" and to "Show Printable Version" and then make a PDF out of it. I am pretty sure that there are some free PDF maker tools if you don't have one.


----------



## Prufrock (Dec 8, 2008)

Great, thank you very much.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Dec 8, 2008)

fredtgreco said:


> Paul,
> 
> The best way is to use the "Thread Tools" and to "Show Printable Version" and then make a PDF out of it. I am pretty sure that there are some free PDF maker tools if you don't have one.



http://www.pdf995.com

Allows you to install a printer driver that saves the output to a PDF.


----------



## TsonMariytho (Dec 8, 2008)

On a related note (and I bet you can answer this, Rich), is the PB backed up? Up until recently, I've participated in another Reformed discussion board whose server apparently recently went belly up without a backup. Now I'm wishing I'd saved certain threads from it. :^(


----------



## fredtgreco (Dec 8, 2008)

Semper Fidelis said:


> fredtgreco said:
> 
> 
> > Paul,
> ...



Rich,

I also discovered an even easier route for Firefox users (easier because it does not require installation of a program or print driver):

You can use the PDF Download extension (homepage here) not only to give options when opening a PDF online, but to make PDF's of webpages. Here is what I did with this thread, for example:


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Dec 8, 2008)

TsonMariytho said:


> On a related note (and I bet you can answer this, Rich), is the PB backed up? Up until recently, I've participated in another Reformed discussion board whose server apparently recently went belly up without a backup. Now I'm wishing I'd saved certain threads from it. :^(



Yes, it is backed up daily.

-----Added 12/8/2008 at 01:00:03 EST-----



fredtgreco said:


> Semper Fidelis said:
> 
> 
> > fredtgreco said:
> ...



Cool plugin. I find PDF995 to be useful in many other cirumstances but that plugin is certainly easier.


----------



## fredtgreco (Dec 8, 2008)

Rich,

You might also want to check out FinePrint and PDFfactory. They are really cool printing tools. The former allows you to preview prints, print multiple pages on a piece of paper, etc. The latter is a cheap PDF creating tool with some bells and whistles.

FinePrint Software


----------



## Pilgrim (Dec 8, 2008)

TsonMariytho said:


> On a related note (and I bet you can answer this, Rich), is the PB backed up? Up until recently, I've participated in another Reformed discussion board whose server apparently recently went belly up without a backup. Now I'm wishing I'd saved certain threads from it. :^(



Was it the Reformed Reader forum?


----------



## TsonMariytho (Dec 8, 2008)

Out of respect for the owners/administrators, I don't want to say which one it was. But I hope they get the pieces put back together.


----------

